# Feeding LGDs



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

How do you feed your LGD? Do you use only high quality dog food? Do you feed whatever is on sale? Do you feed eggs, milk or other raw ingredients?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

We feed a large dog food from the local co-op and they get a gallon bucket between the two of them once in the am. On occasion they get goat milk that I dont need.
Nancy


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I feed only high quality food. Good food means healthier dogs which equates to longer life and less vet bills. They get food that has no corn, wheat or soy. I also give them excess eggs and will give them excess milk when my Dexter freshens.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I feed mine the higher quality coop feed, not the premium (Iams etc), but the better quality local brand. Plus an occasional treat. He is now 8 years old and very limited vet bills, and none other than the ordinary. Occasionally we will feed him a bunch, say a coffee can full, then let him eat as much as he wants, and see how much that is. That is the amount we feed him twice a day. If he attacks his food when you place it out, add more next time. If when he is finished he leaves a little bit for the goats, that is about right or maybe a little less. Also, we feed the high fat/high protein in the winter, and the lower fat/protein in the summer. Generally comes out to 2 to 3 cups twice a day. I do try to feed the same brand consistently.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

With many of the larger breeds of LGDs, well most of them...

The need to regulate or slow their growth is necessary to prevent to quick of growth.

Otherwise, orthopedic issues might be more likely. Their bones can grow to quick.

I switch mine to a 23% protein, 10% fat, 1% calcium at at least 3-4 months.

This is a picture of Katil I took today. He is a 5.5 month old Boz Shepherd, 28.5 inches tall, and 90 pounds. Skinny pounds, as you can count all his ribs. Which is the way they should be for this breed.








This is what he should look like grown.









Grow them slow and careful, they will still get to their full size.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Im new to LGDs, but have raised alot of working dogs. All of our dogs are raised from 8wks old on a 30/20 feed. I prefer Purina pro plan performance because that is what my bird dogs eat. on our farm dogs and house dogs I start to wean them off of the high fat/protien feed at about 4-6mo. I wean them of, and put them on a quality feed that doesnt have corn listed as one of the first 5-10 ingredients. I like Kirklands Lamb and rice (it does use some corn). dogs maintain well and dont have alot of "waste".

About the time I wean them off of the high fat high protein feed I tend to put them on a once a day feeding. 

My preferance is to have my dogs hungry when it is feeding time. If my dogs dont come in ready to eat I start cutting them back 1/2cup of feed at a time. 

In this country there is a trend of people who tend to over feed their dogs. There is no one size fits all for feeding dogs.

Jim


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Interesting that not one of you mentioned feeding raw meats as I'd read somewhere that folks do it. Noticed raw eggs and milk, as well, and that seems to be OK. Guess I need to figure feeding any pup/dog I get a good quality large dog formula. Thanks again!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I'm now raising rabbits to feed the dogs maybe myself too if there is enough! I feed a base of excellent quality dry kibble (wellness) and feed raw on top of that. I used to do totally raw but when we moved I lost my raw meat contacts so I'm starting over. We will do all raw again hopefully soon.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Several months ago we switched to mostly raw. They still get kibble every other evening. It has no corn wheat or soy.
I use the "Satin Balls" recipe. Instead of veggie oil they get flaxseed oil & instead of wheat germ its ground flax meal + a can of pumpkin. 
When a neighbor brings fresh beef liver we all party well, only our portion is cooked.:grin:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you point me to some more information on feeding raw? We have access to a lot, living here on the farm, so this intrigues me. I doubt that we'd do all raw, but it would be good knowledge to help suppliment or if the SHTF or something.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The Pets forum has a sticky on raw feeding. Start there.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a couple of really good raw-feeding links

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats

RawFed.com Home Page


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Mine thrives on Taste of The Wild kibble.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't/won't feed Taste of the Wild. I have lost all faith in Diamond Dog food and any products they produce.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I feed a high-quality kibble to my Akbash dog, plus he gets all the eggs he can find from the free-range chickens. 

LGDs seem to have slower metabolisms than other breeds their size. So they require minimal food--my German Shepherd at 70 lb. eats about 3 cups of kibble a day, while my 130 lb. Akbash eats about 2 cups (or less, depending on the food). Growing pups and intact breeding dogs may need more. Just don't let them get fat, and in puppies you want to encourage slow growth, as it is healthier for the bones to develop.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

My males pups (13 months old) eat the same amount daily that my 5 month old female pup eats. She is growing fast and they are not. These dogs do eat way less than you'd expect.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

No kidding. I've been giving the amount of food recommended on the bag but it does seem like my 2 yr old usually leaves some for the puppy who is happy to finish it for him. Maybe I need to up her feed and reduce his a little.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

AverageJo said:


> Thanks everyone!! Interesting that not one of you mentioned feeding raw meats as I'd read somewhere that folks do it. Noticed raw eggs and milk, as well, and that seems to be OK. Guess I need to figure feeding any pup/dog I get a good quality large dog formula. Thanks again!


I switched to feeding completely raw to all my dogs, LGDs and pets alike, about four years ago. Deer, goat, sheep, beef, poultry, rabbit, etc, my dogs get them all, bones, hide, organs and meat. They do great. I also feed them any extra milk and eggs that I have.


----------

